# Nativity set is complete



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

or at least as complete as it will get for now. This is the Jean Greenhowe pattern with my substitutions and changes. 

Taking it to Pennsylvania to give to my daughter who is expecting her first child the 25th of April (?) My granddaughter will know that this was what her Grammy was working on the month before she was born. 
Later to add, sheep, camel, donkey and cow. Perhaps an angel - but, think those can wait til Christmas.
For those who were part of the knit-along, I could not have done it without you spurring me on. (Kathy & Christine)


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

What a treasure she will have. You did wonderful job on it and thanks for sharing.xx

Mary


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW! You should be proud of yourself, nice job.
:thumbup: 
tbbrown12369


----------



## Mainleybabs (Mar 24, 2011)

What a wonderful job you did....What patience this required!!!!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely awesome! I have the pattern. On a scale of 1-10, how dificult would you say this is? Your colors are beautiful!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Absolutely awesome! I have the pattern. On a scale of 1-10, how dificult would you say this is? Your colors are beautiful!


Hmmm, 1 - 10. Well - I would have to say it was not hard. There are a few rows where things are kind of tight with the increases, or M1 or some of the decreases but, overall, I would have to say it was pretty easy. I think the sewing of it together was the most trying for me. If I could just knit away, no problem, but, there are a lot of little pieces. 
I think I had more trouble, because I wanted to change colors on things, and then did not like something when it was done and would start over.
So as far as difficulty just the knitting....I think I'd only say about a 3. I just started knitting again after about 12 years and except for a couple of reminders on how to do a stitch (which I looked up on youtube) - it's not too bad. 
If you put Greenhowe Nativity in the search, you will come up with the pages where we have had a knit along going. You will see where we had our difficulties and where we came up with new ideas. Feel free to join with us. There are some who are just starting and myself and one other that is close to finishing things up. However, we are more than willing to share any tips we can. 
I got this one set done, but, after a visit with my daughter and new baby granddaughter, I intend to do more sets. Now that I am happy with the one set, it should be easier to do the rest of them. Let's hope so anyways.
Now is the time to start - before Christmas.


----------



## Latinbeat (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG!!!! That is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! I may have to buy that pattern and make a set too. Wow, so nice.


----------



## bugsmom (Feb 10, 2011)

Great job...i love it.


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

The details and colors are amazing. What a treasure to have to display every Christmas. 10 plus for you!!!


----------



## NitWit (Feb 2, 2011)

Fabulous, you really did a great job. She will be showing this to others many years from now.


----------



## WISECOOKIE50 (Jan 22, 2011)

This the greatest way to share the story of Christmas to you new grandaughter!!! What a treasure!!! Your work is beautiful & after 12 yrs!!! Bless you for sharing it with us!! Cookie


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Great job.
A very precious gift to hand down to your granddaughter and her children. God Bless You
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just Beautiful and labor intensive...
bless you for such a wonderful gift.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 12, 2011)

What a wonderful labor of love. What patience it takes to complete such a detail project. I am sure it will be cherished for years. It is stunning! Hugs, Dusty


----------



## twinkie (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Your work is stuning. This will be cherished for years to come.


----------



## countryjackie (Mar 26, 2011)

You did a fantastice job. I am sure she will treasure it.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful work! I don't like dealing with small peices very much, but made a few 3.5 inch bears one year. They were so cute when they were done, but small pieces can be frustrating.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolutly fantastic, keep up the great work!!!!!!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

amazing--what patience you have !!!!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

So wonderful! You inspire me,I will put this on my list love it!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That is beautiful and will have such a wonderful meaning for you and the granddaughter. A lifelong story she will come to cherish. I only hope you can find a lovely "box" to keep it in.
Your work is so detailed. I don't know if I would have the patience.
Just awesome.
God Bless and show pixs of your newest bundle of joy.
Linda


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is such a gift to treasure! It's so beautiful and to think she can acually play with it as well. It's truly a gift to cherish forever and to think it comes from her grandmother!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nicely done! Somewhere I have a crochet nativity set I may look for it after seeing your completed set.

Love it great job!


----------



## Tonye (Mar 29, 2011)

Just beautiful. Your grandbaby will treasure this wonderful set. Lovely work!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

This is beauitful. I have the main pattern, just have to get the cammels yet. I wasn't sure how hard it was so was waiting to see what you had to say about it. I think as soon as I finish with the rest of the wedding gifts I'm working on I 'm going to start it. Thanks for giving the insight on it. Barb


----------



## kellyrn15 (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW!!!!! Nice Nice Job.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

It is beautiful! I recently purchased the pattern and am looking forward to getting started. What yarn did you use?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

What a treasure you have knitted worth more than money could ever buy. Please label the set with your name and date even if on nice paper, tucked somewhere on one piece because it is sure to become a family heirloom.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! Great job! Love it.


----------



## hollyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## zoya1148 (Mar 26, 2011)

remarkable``great job


----------



## grandmadeb (Apr 5, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> or at least as complete as it will get for now. This is the Jean Greenhowe pattern with my substitutions and changes.
> 
> Taking it to Pennsylvania to give to my daughter who is expecting her first child the 25th of April (?) My granddaughter will know that this was what her Grammy was working on the month before she was born.
> Later to add, sheep, camel, donkey and cow. Perhaps an angel - but, think those can wait til Christmas.
> For those who were part of the knit-along, I could not have done it without you spurring me on. (Kathy & Christine)


Absolutely, totally awesome!! I wish I could knit like that!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

How special. The photos would make great Christmas cards.

Lee


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Blue ribbon work!! Consider placing in a competition at fair?!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

These are adorable. Have you thought about using embroidery thread to make the eyes, nose and mouths? Whatever they are precious and hope they are handed down in your family for years. Judy


----------



## ConnieS (Jan 27, 2011)

I have never seen a Knitted Nativity set...that is awesome! What a treasure for that little girl to have as she grows up!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it! Great Job.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Super great job! Such fine stitches. And my compliments to the photographer. Right on! You are a remarkable talent. Thank you for sharing with us all.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So right I'm sure it would win First Place


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

What camera did you use? I need to get one, and I want one like that. Your work is so perfect. It is awesome. I want to get the pattern. Would we be able to work on the little fellows on a long car trip? Carolyn


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, fabulous job!!


----------



## CJSil (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, fabulous job!!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Ritchsgirl ....

This is really wonderful .. and so are you, for sharing it !!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope you don't mind, but I have copied the pictures to my file just for my own enjoyment. Judy in So. Indiana


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I looked for the pattern but could not find out how to buy it.???????? I like you colors better.


----------



## Jo-Ann (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice! i will have to do a set, great inspiration!


----------



## Jo-Ann (Mar 1, 2011)

very nice! i will have to do a set, great inspiration!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> These are adorable. Have you thought about using embroidery thread to make the eyes, nose and mouths? Whatever they are precious and hope they are handed down in your family for years. Judy


We did discuss on the knit along using embroidery thread and even seed beads for eyes.....but, I decided to stay with the "no face" look. Similar to the Willow tree collectibles, plus my daughter lives in Pennsylvania - Amish country. 
( the truth is I cannot embroider worth a darn) But, I still love them.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Ritchsgirl, I never even stopped to think about all the assembly required! Duh! I would rather have heard "It's a 9-10 on the knitting but very little finishing!" I'll just have to commit to one figure and see what happens. Thanks for your reply and the link to the knitalong! Your set is so inspiring!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Either way they are beautiful. The Amish are really good people. Does she live near where the children were killed a few years ago? That was so tragic. Judy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

PS: Love your dog. Beautiful. Judy


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Ritchsgirl, I never even stopped to think about all the assembly required! Duh! I would rather have heard "It's a 9-10 on the knitting but very little finishing!" I'll just have to commit to one figure and see what happens. Thanks for your reply and the link to the knitalong! Your set is so inspiring!


 Trust me, really not difficult. I found with each figure it got much easier. They are knit - kings, shepherds and Joseph, exactly the same - just the color changes. Mary is knit differently because she is seated. 
For example.....the Green King - you knit the head, neck, gown (all in one piece) Knit the robe. Knit two sleeves. Knit the beard. Knit the head shawl and the hat. 
When I got the Kings done, I needed to move onto something else, out of boredom. However, if you look at the King's you can also tell - what order they were done in, as I think each one looks progressively better. 
So the Green King was the first figure I made. Then came the purple - orange King, and lastly the Maroon and Gold. The last one I think is my favorite (although I think he looks like Burger King)


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> PS: Love your dog. Beautiful. Judy


thanks, she is my little Sheltie girl. 3 years old and only 12 inches tall and about 20 lbs. I have her involved in agility. She is called my "hairy child"


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I looked for the pattern but could not find out how to buy it.???????? I like you colors better.


the pattern is by Jean Greenhowe.

I purchased my pattern on ebay - but, I am sure you could find it by googling it. 
Here is the author's website. If you click on the books you will see more pics of what is inside. You can see the pic of the original pattern too and then you will know how much I changed the colors. 
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/booklets.html

I know you can get them at Frugal Haus also 
http://www.frugalhaus.com/scripts/prodList.asp

I have seen it on amazon but, way too expensive $25.00. Like I said I bought mine on ebay from seller - thackercarole . 
it was mailed from England but the savings were worth the little extra mailing time.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

DOLDOL said:


> It is beautiful! I recently purchased the pattern and am looking forward to getting started. What yarn did you use?


I used Red Heart yarn. I had no idea what I was getting into so just bought worsted weight yarn. 
Ordinarily I would not use this for sweaters etc, however, I found it was perfect for this project. 
Its knit on size 2 needles, and I found a couple of areas that were difficult to work with double strands of yarn.
My figures ended up closer to 10 inches with hats on then the patterns - 8 inches. So these are not real tiny.

you can see the comments and tips if you go to where this all started. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3686-1.html


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I am overwhelmed by all your praise! 
Thank you ladies. 
I was totally nervous about even attempting this project and had started on this forum by asking if anyone had ever made it. Which is how a group started.

For those who want to make this.....there is a group that are knitting this up now, feel free to jump in. There is no rush on anybody and no race to the finish, just a chance to chat as we went along and advise each other of tips we found that were helpful. 
I have this set done, but, need to make a minimum of 2 more (which will be easier now), so we will still be at it for awhile.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-3686-1.html


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very impressive work. So many teeny tiny details. Priceless!!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> What camera did you use? I need to get one, and I want one like that. Your work is so perfect. It is awesome. I want to get the pattern. Would we be able to work on the little fellows on a long car trip? Carolyn


My little camera is a Pansonic Lumix. DMC-TZ5. Its a couple years old, but, I love it. Takes pretty good pics plus it can take video as well. I love it because it has the best wide angle lens built in. If I were purchasing a newer one I would go with the 
Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZR3, which has higher megapixels on the camera.

Sure you could knit your figures in the car (if you can knit in the car).


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Burger King! Oh my but that made me laugh, and I mean laugh out loud! Thank you for that!


----------



## khayslip (Apr 14, 2011)

These are amazing!!! I LOVE nativity sets.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> Burger King! Oh my but that made me laugh, and I mean laugh out loud! Thank you for that!


Well, the purple and orange King I had called the Michelin King. His hat was so big that it looked like a tire from a monster truck when I first made it up and then had to some adjusting. 
Glad you got a laugh.


----------



## GrammieJean (Mar 16, 2011)

Just beautiful. What a delightful family heirloom this will be. Special gift in so many ways.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, I'm convinced I need to at least try this set. I just ordered the pattern. I mentioned earlier that I had the pattern but it was different, a free pattern not near as nice looking. Guess I'll "see ya" on the nativity site when I get started! Thanks!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

sjbowers said:


> OK, I'm convinced I need to at least try this set. I just ordered the pattern. I mentioned earlier that I had the pattern but it was different, a free pattern not near as nice looking. Guess I'll "see ya" on the nativity site when I get started! Thanks!


Trust me, its well worth the effort. I am no seamstress! But, I managed to get it done.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I just love everyone of them. Pat yourself on the back because you did a wonderful job! Your daughter will enjoy them for a very long time. How tall are the figures?


----------



## laminitagirl (Feb 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous nativity set. Think I'll try my hand at it. I've been busy making various animals for my grandson who is scheduled to arrive in late August. The nativity would also be a great thing for his first Christmas. Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## conniehen (Mar 15, 2011)

That is great, never thought of that.


----------



## Ks Girl (Apr 16, 2011)

That is just beautiful. What a treasure. Great work


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a wonderful gift! This is beyond beautiful. Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi!
I wanted to tell you that is one lucky grandchild... the Nativity set is BEAUTIFUL! What a wonderful gift to your new baby. Congratulations!
Also, your sheltie is a real beauty! I have a border collie and they look so similar. She's much larger, about 40 lbs.,
but a real gentle girl.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Really a sweetie. I love both dogs and cats. Judy


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Another cutie! Judy


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

beautiful beautiful work!


----------



## sgaviola (Apr 18, 2011)

What a treasure!! Beautiful work!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

What a wonderful job you did. Your grandbaby is blessed. Can you share the pattern or tell me where I can buy it?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Jean Greenhowe .. Christmas Special 
I looked this up on the Internet and the book is $9.85 plus shipping. Judy


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> or at least as complete as it will get for now. This is the Jean Greenhowe pattern with my substitutions and changes.
> 
> Taking it to Pennsylvania to give to my daughter who is expecting her first child the 25th of April (?) My granddaughter will know that this was what her Grammy was working on the month before she was born.
> Later to add, sheep, camel, donkey and cow. Perhaps an angel - but, think those can wait til Christmas.
> For those who were part of the knit-along, I could not have done it without you spurring me on. (Kathy & Christine)


WOW you are good !! she & her mommy will cherish them 4ever !!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I saw some knitted Nativity figures online and I like them better without the faces. I'm sure your daughter will be so happy. Judy


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Jean Greenhowe .. Christmas Special
> I looked this up on the Internet and the book is $9.85 plus shipping. Judy


I ordered this book yesterday. Does anyone know if the animals are included in the instructions? I don't remember seeing any pages showing them.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

Now this I like, i've been wanting to knit it for ages but just can't get around to it.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

The pictures show the animals at the online site. I would love to order it, but don't have the extra $$ right now. Hope everyone enjoys making one. Judy


----------



## donna712 (Feb 3, 2011)

How are the characters finished? Stuffed?

My sister has a knitted Peruvian nativity scene she bought on vacation. It has those little colored wooden blocks set inside to support them.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

donna712 said:


> How are the characters finished? Stuffed?
> 
> My sister has a knitted Peruvian nativity scene she bought on vacation. It has those little colored wooden blocks set inside to support them.


Yes they are stuffed with fiberfill. The pattern calls for cardboard in the base for support. 
I ended up putting a portion of a straw with stuffing as support for the neck. I also used a plastic peanut jar lid ( the perfect size) in the base instead of cardboard. You could probably do that with plywood circles too if you had someone to cut them for you.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> kittykatzmom said:
> 
> 
> > Jean Greenhowe .. Christmas Special
> ...


Only sheep in the book with the Nativity.
Greenhowe, has a second book that has a donkey in it that will go with the set. My understanding was that she got so many requests for it, that she came up with something. 
I am trying the Alan Dart camel from the ark set, to see if it will work with the nativity. Even if I only get one done.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I love the nativity set. Saving my pennies for it. And for the donkey and camel. Maybe I should wait until my cataracts are done? Carolyn


----------



## lov2knit (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous! :thumbup: I am completely impressed with that! Great job!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

This is truly beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know that there is a camel in the art set. I'll have to get also. barb


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

One word....exquisite. Okay...two...inspiring!


----------



## Leanna2 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is incredible.


----------



## KrazyKapsPlus (Mar 15, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## TracyMar (Apr 10, 2011)

So beautiful! I would love to have something like this. You did a lovely job.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Absolutely lovely! good job indeed!


----------



## rob529 (Apr 10, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I am a pretty new knitter, are those tiny pieces not incrediably hard? Sure seems so to me.
Robin in TX


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Nope Robin, not hard.....I think the one, I found the hardest was the manger, because it was knitted with double strand yarn on size 2 needles. It was tight. 
However, if you want to do them, truly the pattern is very direct and easy to follow. We had started a knit along and if you put in the search engine on top Alan Dart or Jean Greenhowe Nativity you will find lots of helpful hints, while we were knitting this along with pictures. I still have 3 sets to do.....but, have been down ill. Now I need to get back to it. There are others who are just getting their book and starting now....so join, you will have lots of help.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

what a job you did. Love to have it. where did you get the pattern.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Pattern is from Jean Greenhowe pattern book. You can buy it from her site, or I got mine on ebay.
If you do a search on this site (up top is search) put in Greenhowe and you will see where we had and still have a knit along going on and you will see what others have made.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> or at least as complete as it will get for now. This is the Jean Greenhowe pattern with my substitutions and changes.
> 
> Taking it to Pennsylvania to give to my daughter who is expecting her first child the 25th of April (?) My granddaughter will know that this was what her Grammy was working on the month before she was born.
> Later to add, sheep, camel, donkey and cow. Perhaps an angel - but, think those can wait til Christmas.
> For those who were part of the knit-along, I could not have done it without you spurring me on. (Kathy & Christine)


OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is beautiful. You did such a great job on these. You have patience of steel to do a ssert like this. I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

This is beautiful! I love nativity sets and have several, but none knitted or crocheted.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> or at least as complete as it will get for now. This is the Jean Greenhowe pattern with my substitutions and changes.
> 
> Taking it to Pennsylvania to give to my daughter who is expecting her first child the 25th of April (?) My granddaughter will know that this was what her Grammy was working on the month before she was born.
> Later to add, sheep, camel, donkey and cow. Perhaps an angel - but, think those can wait til Christmas.
> For those who were part of the knit-along, I could not have done it without you spurring me on. (Kathy & Christine)


This is so wonderful I can't stand it! LOL You did a fantastic job!

Anita


----------



## lorimorris (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness... this is beautiful!! I have wanted a new nativity set forever, but never thought to knit one. I just ordered the pattern... couldn't resist! Thank you so much!


----------



## catzluvr (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow!!!!


----------



## Malsy37 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nanny26 said:


> This is such a gift to treasure! It's so beautiful and to think she can actually play with it as well. It's truly a gift to cherish forever and to think it comes from her grandmother!


Is your cat a Himalayan? I have a silver one she is my Princess but she really believes that she is "Queen" of the house.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Gorgeous set - such intricate work x


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

here is the Nativity up for the first time for my granddaughter Abagail. Still needs animals etc....but, I am working on it.....


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Another gorgeous nativity set. You ladies are so very talented!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just love it! I can't wait to see it with the animals. Great job!


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

I love the nativity. you have done a very nice job.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Pretty


----------

